# cheapest new glass I found



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

after doing tons of looking I think I found the cheapest glass( except the killer deal I got on ebay for the door windows) Home Page
For my 1965 I got rear quarter windows for $97 a piece and the back glass was $215 total with shipping was $484 from CA to RI ( $75 shipped to a business) they have clear, tinted, and the green tint available. Figured I'd pass this along:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bookmarked the site...... Thanks!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I paid $775 for a tinted windshield, and all the rest of the glass new and tinted grey.........Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

well dont be stingy with the info -whered you get it??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It came through Don's East Coast Restorations here on L.I....I don't know where he got it but will find out. All nice grey tint except the windshield which is not grey due to DOT laws. Dom's shop also rechromed and restored my vent windows and polished a lot of stainless for me,,,great work.
Anyone hear from Mitch (Too Many Projects) lately? he seems rather quiet.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, I got a full tint. (greenish tint with the blue top bar)OEM quality windshield for $90 back in '93 for my '67. LOF glass. Excellent quality. But that was 17 years ago. A friend just got a new windshield and a new rear backlight for his '67 hardtop, factory style green tint, installed, for $280. I hope the $775 was for ALL your glass!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

$280 installed for BOTH?? wow thats cheap


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Eric, I got a full tint. (greenish tint with the blue top bar)OEM quality windshield for $90 back in '93 for my '67. LOF glass. Excellent quality. But that was 17 years ago. A friend just got a new windshield and a new rear backlight for his '67 hardtop, factory style green tint, installed, for $280. I hope the $775 was for ALL your glass!!


Yes, every piece of glass!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

wow I'm feeling ripped off now-thanks eric- I would have driven to LI for those prices


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, that's over the counter....not installed. Eric


----------

